# When to stop



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I told myself I was done for the year--- then I walked past the garden and saw all the red tomatoes and could not stand for them to go to waste! So I picked 1 five gallon bucket ended up with 12 pts salsa, 2 qts whole, and 5 qts V8.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

With food prices climbing you will kick yaself before spring for wasted things in garden


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

danarutan said:


> I told myself I was done for the year--- then I walked past the garden and saw all the red tomatoes and could not stand for them to go to waste! So I picked 1 five gallon bucket ended up with 12 pts salsa, 2 qts whole, and 5 qts V8.


Come fall and winter, you'll forget all about the work involved every time you enjoy another bite and swallow of your bounty. Good job! **


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I struggled with the same thing...and DH asking me if I was crazy for canning all those maters...but I just hate to see good food go to waste. I'm not sure we'll use everything up before next summer, but then I have no guarantee of a good garden next year.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

It's an addiction. 

I was all hot on getting a peck of apples from a nearby orchard, until I remembered that I haven't used up all of last season's applesauce yet, and that I'm not all that wild-crazy about applesauce anyway, and that it doesn't suit a low-carb food plan. 

Either way, I have no doubt I'll go visit an orchard at some point within the next two weeks, and that a basket of apples will follow me home.


----------



## dinytcb (Sep 20, 2009)

I always can up everything I can put my hands on, because like Jeepgirl86 says you never know what next year wiil bring.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am the SAME way- I can not - not can it all...


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

That reminds me, I've got four or five bushes' worth of jalapeno peppers to can ...


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

As long as the garden is still blessing us with produce we will keep going. :happy2:


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I'll keep canning as long as things are coming into the garden! I'll also can stuff if I can find some GREAT sales on produce at the market. Why stop? You'll end up eating it anyways. LOL.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We're supposed to stop? But there is soooo much out there just begging to be canned!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I've told myself that I'm going to stop picking and canning the jalapenos and habaneros. We have several workers here for the last few weeks, they are of Mexican decent. They don't even want anymore, I've been sending bags home with them. It's such a waste to not pick, and they are so pretty in the Jars.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I am worn out with canning, dehydrating and all the prep work. I am going to take a break for a few days. I have been busy every day, and my house doesn't get cleaned because of no time.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

danielsumner said:


> I've told myself that I'm going to stop picking and canning the jalapenos and habaneros. We have several workers here for the last few weeks, they are of Mexican decent. They don't even want anymore, I've been sending bags home with them. It's such a waste to not pick, and they are so pretty in the Jars.


Can you advertise on craigslist? Maybe you can barter or give them away. Just an idea.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I cannot stopp either! We were afraid that we wouldnt have any tomatoes this year, because they never would turn. Our first ripe tomato didn't come until August and we have 500 tomato plants! Right now I have over 10 bushel of tomatoes in my garage. We sell bushels to neighbors to cann, but we have already done countless jars of juice, whole tomatoes, salsa, sauce, etc..... I am also dehydrating them for tomato powder. I am still going though. We may have to live one tomatoes!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's hard to stop--neighbor offered us picking of his okra & I only had a short row at home. What else could we do? I've dehydrated a lot, am freezing some & trying the bread & oven blanch for some. I was even guilty of wishing we still had tomatoes in to can some more okra & tomato. My MIL said she never expected me to ever wish for tomatoes again after all we put up this yr. 

Also couldn't refuse two big bags of apples that I still haven't gotten to.Have to can them--there's no more freezer room!!

AND there are millions of hot peppers still in the garden but I am going to ignore them--hopefully!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I'm looking forward to getting some fall apples...I'll be making applesauce like crazy. DH thinks I'm nuts, but the sense of satisfaction I get just looking at all those pretty jars on the shelves makes it all worthwhile...that and hearing those pings from the jars when they are cooling down! lol I have bell peppers to dice and put into the freezer finally. Those plants are coming on later than I expected, but at least I am getting some. I'm already planning out what I want to plant next year and where to put certain things that didn't do so well, etc. I guess it is like an obsession! lol


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Feisty Farm said:


> I cannot stopp either! We were afraid that we wouldnt have any tomatoes this year, because they never would turn. Our first ripe tomato didn't come until August and *we have 500 tomato plants! *Right now I have over 10 bushel of tomatoes in my garage. We sell bushels to neighbors to cann, but we have already done countless jars of juice, whole tomatoes, salsa, sauce, etc..... I am also dehydrating them for tomato powder. I am still going though. We may have to live one tomatoes!


All I can say is, "wow"!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

If you really canned enough ,ran out of jars or energy you can always donate you extra produce to the food pantry. Our clients like to get fresh produce.tonight we had peaches, apples ,onions,pears and corn to give away.They loved it.


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

Quit when the store runs out of lids.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Well here I go again. I can buy strawberries for .49 lb. I will be making strawberry leathers.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we are about okraed out but can't bare to pull up the plants as long as they are still pruducing same with the tomatoe plants not doing much but still green and blooming some


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't help myself either, I always feel like I am not doing enough. Indeed, we do not can enough to feed us over the winter like some people too, but we make a dent in it. As long as things are cheap and plentiful, might as well take advantage. At least, until you run out of jars. And freezer space.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What can you do with jalapenos besides freezing and making Cowboy Candy?


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

SS-I made pepper jelly with my abundant supply of jalapenos.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Stuffed jalapenos, with cream cheese and crab meat. I saw a lot of recipes when I googled stuffed jalapenos last year. 

Or you could dry them for your own hot chili powder. I like mine red, not green. Mom said she would let hers turn red because she's tired of picking green ones and they aren't selling at her stand. 

My jalapenos never sprouted.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I dry jalapenos for chile powder, freeze them, can them in slices ...


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Last night I told DH I was threw canning for awhile at least until I get apples and pears....:umno: I am canning right now, we went to TSC this morning and they had just put their canning jars on sale right before I got there, walked out with 5 mores cases. So now I am canning pork loin. Yesterday I canned 10 pints of chicken breast, day before I canned 6qts of breast. Both chicken and pork I got on a great sale this week.

I swear the canner keeps calling my name :bow:


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> What can you do with jalapenos besides freezing and making Cowboy Candy?


I dehydrate some freeze some you could pickle them make nacho slices pepper jelly


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeepgirl86 said:


> I struggled with the same thing...and DH asking me if I was crazy for canning all those maters...but I just hate to see good food go to waste. I'm not sure we'll use everything up before next summer, but then I have no guarantee of a good garden next year.


I like your thinking. Every year in our garden, some faithful crop doesn't do well and another will almost be overly bountiful. I try to can extra each year in case, like you, next year's garden is iffy.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

With the way the economy's going, I'm canning or dehydrating everything and anything I can get my hands on. My shelves are about full, so I guess I'll start boxing jars up pretty soon!


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

julieq said:


> With the way the economy's going, I'm canning or dehydrating everything and anything I can get my hands on. My shelves are about full, so I guess I'll start boxing jars up pretty soon!


Ditto. My shelves are full as are my cabinets. I am eeking out places here and there. I'm canning what I can get my hands on as the grocery prices are going up along with gas and no one know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

How do y'all cut your meat for canning? Right now everything is pretty much in "stew" size pieces but I know I've seen recipes that said to cut into strips. How big of a piece can meat be left in? I have some pork I would like to do, have to make room in the freezer for a turkey.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> How do y'all cut your meat for canning? Right now everything is pretty much in "stew" size pieces but I know I've seen recipes that said to cut into strips. How big of a piece can meat be left in? I have some pork I would like to do, have to make room in the freezer for a turkey.


I too was wondering that yesterday when i was canning pork loins. I just cut it up in 1 1/2 to 2 inch cubes. I did read some place that not to cut meat in slices because it doesn't cook in between. USDA says strips, chunks, or cubes. When i canned the qt size chicken breast i cut the breast in huge strips. I layed the breast out and section it in 3 or 4 sections depending on how big the breast were. I didn't have any wide mouth jars at the time so it was hard to put a whole breast in.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Can it all, freeze or dry it. You just can't tell the future. I just finished my okra frozen 2 yrs ago, didn't even plant any last year due to unexpected illness.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Scored 50lbs of red potatoes today at the FM for $12.00, also got some real nice Jonagold apples...guess i can forget "not canning" for awhile.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just today my husband reminded me that he likes 14 bean soup. And I like bean & bacon. I had already cleaned the canner & was about to put it away. Oh, well, that's only two more loads.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My boys asked me when I was putting my canner a way, really? I keep finding more stuff to can and I'm with all of you, the more the better. I'm in the same boat having to reorganize my shelves to make room for more but I like that. I agree, there can only be more space with more shelves which is a project this winter to put in more shelves for me. I am lucky to have hundreds of pounds of apples but I don't need them all! I am going to my neighbors who just moved out here and ask them if they want to start canning too? They would be new to it but I have several canners and could loan them one. Otherwise they are going to be bagged after I have all I need and put as free on the bench by the water. Oh the plums I just canned tasted like cherries and pears are next. I may do the black berry jam and syrup in between though. Oh my and there are pole beans coming on finally. We will eat all the potatoes and freeze grated zucchini in sealer bags....

Here we can into the Fall, I am in full swing! Our stuff is later on some things.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I keep going until it's all used up. If I really have way too much, it's not usually difficult to find someone to give things away to. I just can't bare to waste anything, it just kills me.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Well, I'm not done yet...I am getting some apples today to start making applesauce and dehydrated apple slices and canned slices. Then I should be about done...except for whatever tomatoes and green beans I get before frost. I've given up on ever getting any carrots from the garden, they just haven't grown!


----------

